# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  هدف ساكواها لمن سواها في الدلاقين

## midris3

*

بعد ما قريت الخبر بتاع الاتهام بي الالفاظ في وقت الهدف
راجعو الثانية ما بين 20 لي 25 وشوفو الاساءة .. 
الكلام طلعو من زول محروق وزعلان وبسيء لي الدلاقين ومغبوووووووون 
بعد السكوه 
ومن حرقتو قال قبل الكلمة الجوة ديل ......



شوفو زولكم منو يا الجلفوط
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*عليكم الله شوفو يد الدافي يا حكم بالغت
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*لك التحيه الحبيب midris3
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

عليكم الله شوفو يد الدافي يا حكم بالغت



  عليك   الله   بعد   حركة   المعز   دى    ؟؟؟  فى   حكم
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*يا جماعه سمعتوا الرشاشه دا قال شنو فى الدقيقه 23 ناس عفن
*

----------


## أبو علي

*مبروك الانتصار علينا .. قناة فول دى لو كانو غالبين الصهاينه ديل كانت صبحته فى الزريبه !!
*

----------


## النجم للرجم

*احلي ما في الهدف انو من صناعة عصام الحضري
عشان يموتوا من الغيظ - اي لاعب من الزعيم 
يقصدوهو يصفعهم وصفعة راجي لسه اثارها ما 
راحت يجي الحضري يصنع الهدف 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الحضري ارسال طويييييييل تجي لاتير توماس يحاول يبعدها تجي لي سكواها وبتقدم ويسدد كرة قوية شمال المعز قوووووووووووون اول للمريخ في الزمن الحرج يعجز المعز عن فعل شيئ فيها 
 لقيتني كيف يا ود ادريس
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مبرووووووووووك يا صفوة ...



*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الحضري ارسال طويييييييل تجي لاتير توماس يحاول يبعدها تجي لي سكواها وبتقدم ويسدد كرة قوية شمال المعز قوووووووووووون اول للمريخ في الزمن الحرج يعجز المعز عن فعل شيئ فيها 
 لقيتني كيف يا ود ادريس



 مبروووك تم تعيينك معلق بقناة فووول يعني الرشيد احسن منك في شنو؟:Laie_22:
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الحضري ارسال طويييييييل تجي لاتير توماس يحاول يبعدها تجي لي سكواها وبتقدم ويسدد كرة قوية شمال المعز قوووووووووووون اول للمريخ في الزمن الحرج يعجز المعز عن فعل شيئ فيها 
 لقيتني كيف يا ود ادريس



في قناه النجوم ح نعفيك من المعيانات :fgf1:
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*بعد ما قريت الخبر بتاع الاتهام بي الالفاظ في وقت الهدف
راجعو الثانية ما بين 20 لي 25 وشوفو الاساءة .. 
الكلام طلعو من زول محروق وزعلان وبسيء لي الدلاقين ومغبوووووووون 
بعد السكوه 
ومن حرقتو قال قبل الكلمة الجوة ديل ......



شوفو زولكم منو يا الجلفوط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سا سا سا سكواها
سا سا سا سواها
*

----------


## ابولين

*مشكور يا هندسةالذ حاجة برشة المعز :21:عاجباااااااااااااااااااااني
                        	*

----------

